# Updated pictures of litters



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Self fawn brindle doe x black pied buck carrying c-dilute. Two brindles & a black.



















This one interest me the most. Thinking silver brindle? Avy/a cch/c?










Self fawn brindle longhair doe carrying pied x black pied longhair buck carrying satin & recessive yellow. Looks like there are two fawn brindles, a fawn brindle pied, & two that i'm not sure will be agouti or something else.



















Black pied satin longhair doe. Hoping she carries recessive yellow.




























My "doe" of the recessive yellow pair grew boy bits :x










My favorite of the two boys.



















Can't wait for this boy to be alone. He is a turd magnet!










Just stinking cute!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

They are soooo cute! I can't wait to get the boy you are mad at. lol He can't help it,


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice assortment of meeces; I especially like the diluted brindles.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thanks ya'll!

Am waiting for my recessive yellow self longhair doe x black pied longhair buck carrying recessive yellow & satin litter to color up before photographing. Thought I was seeing some mottling yesterday. Just confirmed there are two dark pied babies in there  Fingers are staying crossed the two light ones start growing in some yellow hair


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Self Ay brindle longhair doe x black pied longhair buck. Out of the 5 I kept, there are 2 Ay brindles, 1 Ay brindle pied, & 2 chocolates. Love surprises like that.




























Self Ay brindle doe x black pied buck. Out of the keepers there is a cch brindle buck, an Ay brindle doe, & a black (possibly a dark sepia) buck. Really hoping for some positive stuff from these guys. The doe has decently set ears & large clear eyes. Thinking I wouldn't mind brindle getting mixed up with my nonbrindle cch agouti & sepia, so will be focusing on type since the coloring is pretty much set.

He's a lot whiter then the pics show, had a warm colored light nearby making him look more creamy.





































The two litters combined:










Recessive yellow longhair doe x black pied longhair buck (same sire as brindle litter #1.) Keepers are an agouti pied, a black pied, & a recessive yellow minimal pied. All three look female, fingers crossed as I could use all the recessive yellow carrying girls I can get.

Only thing that confounds me is that the recessive yellow looks satin. I know the black is unlikely to show satin. Does agouti also not show satin very well? She doesn't look it at all. I assume if one is, the whole litter would be.























































Black satin longhair pied doe x black pied longhair buck (same sire as litter #1 & #3.) The kiddos are now at 4wks. Only snapped new pics of 2 of the 4.










Feel like I could use Mr. Fuzzybutt as a dust mop


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

WoW he is really fluffy! I really like that one light cream one. You have some fun litters going on. I love surprises too, unfortunately my mice are pedigree so I know the exact possibility of the babies. Hhaha what a bummer, lol.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I NEED TO SEE BABIES PICS
But really I can't because it annoys me that Manuka is not ready get.
But who wants to see Chocolate babies? Well I will have some soon yay.
Oh well no plugs on Mayzie yet up I'm hanging out for one. Im sure you will love my babies I will post daily pics 
Errr lol lol lol


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Trixie's Mice said:


> WoW he is really fluffy! I really like that one light cream one. You have some fun litters going on. I love surprises too, unfortunately my mice are pedigree so I know the exact possibility of the babies. Hhaha what a bummer, lol.


Well, it was fun while it lasted  I have one last doe from outside sources being bred right now. There's one doe I know I will breed at least once more. Not sure if any others will be bred again. Think i'll be settling in & waiting for the babies to be ready.



Miceandmore64 said:


> I NEED TO SEE BABIES PICS
> But really I can't because it annoys me that Manuka is not ready get.
> But who wants to see Chocolate babies? Well I will have some soon yay.
> Oh well no plugs on Mayzie yet up I'm hanging out for one. Im sure you will love my babies I will post daily pics
> Errr lol lol lol


 :shock: :?:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd say it just looks like the RY bub is satin, here is a link to an old thread with satin agouti if you're looking for a comparison: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5622&start=20


----------

